# Dana white vs tito Ortiz



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 18, 2016)

Oh my god just found this out, that at one point dana was going to have a boxing match with tito Ortiz. That would've been hilarious watching dana white get destroyed. That guy talks so much and acts like a tough guy he was an aerobic boxing instructor who was never good enough to step in the ring and he thought he could beat a professional fighter in his prime that would've been hilarious


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 18, 2016)

If I remember right, ortiz was the one who pulled out of the fight, not Dana. Either way, they've had a feud basically forever, so I wouldn't be surprised if they got into a fight outside of the ring at some point.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jun 18, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Oh my god just found this out, that at one point dana was going to have a boxing match with tito Ortiz. That would've been hilarious watching dana white get destroyed. That guy talks so much and acts like a tough guy he was an aerobic boxing instructor who was never good enough to step in the ring and he thought he could beat a professional fighter in his prime that would've been hilarious


It seems to me that you don't like Dana so your mind probably won't be changed but your wrong.
Dana was not an aerobic instructor. He trained in a regular boxing gym here in Ma. He eventually became a boxing promoter.  In straight boxing I think Dana could have won.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 18, 2016)

hoshin1600 said:


> It seems to me that you don't like Dana so your mind probably won't be changed but your wrong.
> Dana was not an aerobic instructor. He trained in a regular boxing gym here in Ma. He eventually became a boxing promoter.  In straight boxing I think Dana could have won.


He was trained by Peter welch who told him he didnt have the skills to turn pro so him and welch started running a kids after school program together and then he became a promoter. That's quoted in chuck Liddells book with dana writing that part himself


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jun 18, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> He was trained by Peter welch who told him he didnt have the skills to turn pro so him and welch started running a kids after school program together and then he became a promoter. That's quoted in chuck Liddells book with dana writing that part himself


Ok,,,your point?   your still a little off. Your interpretation of what you read is not 100 % acrurate.
Not being good enough to be a pro in your division is far from being a hack or slouch.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 18, 2016)

Bad Blood: Dana White vs. Tito Ortiz vs. Fan apathy
_"After all the talk and all the hype Tito was a no-show and that surprised me because he seemed to be the one that wanted this fight the most. Ask him what happened and he did something so inexcusable, so mind-boggling, I can barely put it into words: He checked with his girlfriend and she said no."_

I can totally understand the fan apathy.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 18, 2016)

hoshin1600 said:


> Ok,,,your point?   your still a little off. Your interpretation of what you read is not 100 % acrurate.
> Not being good enough to be a pro in your division is far from being a hack or slouch.


Nope he never even had a fight I've got the book In front of me I can quote the passage now

He trained at a club in town with a guy named Peter welch, who now coaches ufc fighters told him while he may love it he wasn't good enough to ever step in the ring


Now I don't hate him at all he's done a lot for the sport but he's a promoter not a fighter and I hate when he talks down about fighters abilities when he knows 0 about real fight training and he treats fighters like garbage and tries to act a tough guy to them because he knows he owns them


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 18, 2016)

Looking him up, he has an amateur boxing record of 13-4 as a middleweight.
Dana White Revisits Boxing with The Fighters see what Welch says about White, they are the best of mates .


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jun 18, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Nope he never even had a fight I've got the book In front of me I can quote the passage now
> 
> He trained at a club in town with a guy named Peter welch, who now coaches ufc fighters told him while he may love it he wasn't good enough to ever step in the ring
> 
> ...


Like I said your opinion is made up and nothing I say will change it, so I won't bother trying.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 18, 2016)

hoshin1600 said:


> Like I said your opinion is made up and nothing I say will change it, so I won't bother trying.


It's not an opinion those are facts he wasn't good enough to be a boxer that's a fact


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 18, 2016)

You were posting about Liddell's book being full of untruths but you believe this because you want to, as hoshin says, it's your opinion, not a fact.
You probably need to take it all with a very large pinch of salt, it's very unhealthy to hate people you don't know btw especially when they don't do anything to you, the fighters have managers etc and can look after themselves.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 18, 2016)

hoshin1600 said:


> Ok,,,your point?   your still a little off. Your interpretation of what you read is not 100 % acrurate.
> Not being good enough to be a pro in your division is far from being a hack or slouch.


I don't know anything about Dana's boxing career. And having said that, I would place a very large bet on Tito.


----------



## Buka (Jun 18, 2016)

Dana has done quite a bit of training over the years, with very good instructors.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 18, 2016)

Tames D said:


> I don't know anything about Dana's boxing career. And having said that, I would place a very large bet on Tito.


Dana doesn't have a boxing career that's the point lol people seem to want to start an argument over anything


----------



## Tames D (Jun 18, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Dana doesn't have a boxing career that's the point lol people seem to want to start an argument over anything


All the more reason for me to place a large sum of money on Tito


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 18, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Dana doesn't have a boxing career that's the point lol people seem to want to start an argument over anything



Argument? Well you might want to stop posting your opinions as facts then you wouldn't have people disagreeing with you. You are entitled to your opinion you just aren't entitled to your own facts.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 18, 2016)

Still have to go with Tito on this.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 18, 2016)

My only problem with Tito is his alleged domestic violence issues.


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 18, 2016)

Tames D said:


> My only problem with Tito is his alleged domestic violence issues.


Yeah but they're alleged by a former porn star who has cheated on him and claimed domestic abuse from other men which turned out to be false as well I believe


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 18, 2016)

Sorry but is there even a question about this. Yeah tito might not be a great striker but he's an in shape pro fighter where dana white is an out of shape never was, promoter


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 18, 2016)

Kenpoguy123 said:


> Sorry but is there even a question about this. Yeah tito might not be a great striker but he's an in shape pro fighter where dana white is an out of shape never was, promoter


Dana supposedly did a LOT of work preparing for that fight. According to him (how much you trust his word is another matter) he had guys fly in to spar and was spending hours every day prepping for it. I'm out right now but may find one of the articles where he talks about his training for the fight when I get home. 

If his claims about his prep are true, and Ortiz didn't feel a need to prepare for it, I think he may have had a legitimate shot.


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Jun 18, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Dana supposedly did a LOT of work preparing for that fight. According to him (how much you trust his word is another matter) he had guys fly in to spar and was spending hours every day prepping for it. I'm out right now but may find one of the articles where he talks about his training for the fight when I get home.
> 
> If his claims about his prep are true, and Ortiz didn't feel a need to prepare for it, I think he may have had a legitimate shot.


Yeah but like you said dana white is not the most trustworthy person


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 18, 2016)

Okay did a little more looking and found this video. Funny when he tells us about the text he doesn't actually show the camera he just reads it and he says I just worked out for 40 minutes yet there's no footage of him training


----------



## Tames D (Jun 18, 2016)

Interesting video. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## ShawnP (Jun 18, 2016)

Kind of off subject here BUT Kickboxer101, since you know so much about Dana White, what truth is there about him leaving Boston before he started his UFC campaign because Whitey Bulger threatened to kill him if he didnt pay for "protection"....i know my memory isnt what it used to be but i vaguely remember a radio interview where he stated this.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 18, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Interesting video. Thanks for posting it.


No problem like I said I'm not talking trash on him maybe he's an average boxer but no way he'd beat tito but if he really did get in shape for it fair play to him but everyone knows Danas bark is worse than his bite


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 18, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> Kind of off subject here BUT Kickboxer101, since you know so much about Dana White, what truth is there about him leaving Boston before he started his UFC campaign because Whitey Bulger threatened to kill him if he didnt pay for "protection"....i know my memory isnt what it used to be but i vaguely remember a radio interview where he stated this.


No idea never heard about that. The only reason I know that stuff about him being a boxer is from reading chuck Liddells book I don't know a huge amount of his life before the ufc apart from him doing aerobic boxing and he worked as a bellman at boxing matches but that's news to me but wouldn't surprise me with the size of his mouth to make enemies


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 19, 2016)

so is he keeping his job when the UFC is sold?


----------



## Buka (Jun 19, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> Kind of off subject here BUT Kickboxer101, since you know so much about Dana White, what truth is there about him leaving Boston before he started his UFC campaign because Whitey Bulger threatened to kill him if he didnt pay for "protection"....i know my memory isnt what it used to be but i vaguely remember a radio interview where he stated this.



It wasn't Bulger himself, it was one of his maggot's, Keven Weeks. Nasty people, wish I never heard of any of them.


----------



## MMAexamined (Jun 28, 2016)

Most epic moment of that feud:


----------



## ShawnP (Jun 28, 2016)

MMAexamined said:


> Most epic moment of that feud:


kind of childish and unprofessional...No?


----------



## MMAexamined (Jun 29, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> kind of childish and unprofessional...No?



don't forget we're talking here about Ortiz (and also Dana White)...


----------

